# Yamaha Rx-V1800 question



## jdeanmc (Aug 26, 2008)

After months and months of adjusting subs(hsu vtf mk3 ho & mbm12)with behringer bfd 100 and tweaking all speakers (klipsch rf3II's)with ypao.i came across the dynamic range setting,changed it from min to max and can tell a very noticeable improvement in sound quality(is this in my head?)i read in the manual this only applies when bitstreaming audio,am i bitsreaming from a directv sat receiver to the avr through hdmi?
Also i didnt want ypao messing with the lfe as the behringer handles this ,so i set fronts to large,lfe to fronts,ran ypao to "flat"then changed lfe to swfr and fronts back to small.Does this make sense?
Thanks
Dean


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jdeanmc said:


> ....i came across the dynamic range setting,changed it from min to max and can tell a very noticeable improvement in sound quality(is this in my head?)i read in the manual this only applies when bitstreaming audio,am i bitsreaming from a directv sat receiver to the avr through hdmi?


I'm sure you do, look at the SAT setting.

Manual say that it applies to any signal decoded by the AVR 1800, I think this won't have any effect if you use a BluRay player and the 1800 doesn't decode the aduio and instead receives a decoded signal ...but I could be wrong :bigsmile:



> Also i didnt want ypao messing with the lfe as the behringer handles this ,so i set fronts to large,lfe to fronts,ran ypao to "flat"then changed lfe to swfr and fronts back to small.Does this make sense?


I think it doesn't matter, YPAO will adjust the speaker EQ based on your setup; but if you changed the front speaker back to small, any EQ filter applied below the crossover would not be used ...:huh:

EDIT: I forgot...Did you read about the firmware update for your RXV-1800???


----------



## jdeanmc (Aug 26, 2008)

salvasol said:


> I'm sure you do, look at the SAT setting.
> 
> Manual say that it applies to any signal decoded by the AVR 1800, I think this won't have any effect if you use a BluRay player and the 1800 doesn't decode the aduio and instead receives a decoded signal ...but I could be wrong :bigsmile:
> 
> ...


i updated my receiver back last year.is there a new update?
If the dynamic range is set to max,is this the "purest"signal?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jdeanmc said:


> i updated my receiver back last year.is there a new update?
> If the dynamic range is set to max,is this the "purest"signal?


I don't know if there's a new update, I saw a notice on Yamaha's website but didn't read the fine print :yes:

To get the purest signal (the one the producer/director intended) you need to use "Pure Direct", I always use "Straight Mode"; the difference between them is the EQ and Tone control (bass+treble); with the Straight mode all adjustments you made to the AVR will be used (YPAO, bass, treble, etc.) and with Pure Direct any signal processing is turned off (YPAO, bass, treble, etc.)....depending on your adjustments probably it will be hard to notice any change in the sound, but you can try and see which one you like the best :yes:


----------



## jdeanmc (Aug 26, 2008)

salvasol said:


> I don't know if there's a new update, I saw a notice on Yamaha's website but didn't read the fine print :yes:
> 
> To get the purest signal (the one the producer/director intended) you need to use "Pure Direct", I always use "Straight Mode"; the difference between them is the EQ and Tone control (bass+treble); with the Straight mode all adjustments you made to the AVR will be used (YPAO, bass, treble, etc.) and with Pure Direct any signal processing is turned off (YPAO, bass, treble, etc.)....depending on your adjustments probably it will be hard to notice any change in the sound, but you can try and see which one you like the best :yes:


I do use primarily "straight"mode except some cd's recorded really well then i use pure direct.though i meant only the dynamic range control is min or max the less adulterated?and does this even apply in straight mode?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jdeanmc said:


> ... i meant only the dynamic range control is min or max the less adulterated?and does this even apply in straight mode?


If I understand correctly what the manual said, as longs as the AVR decodes the audio (bitstreamed audio) it will apply this setting...except on "Pure Direct" I assume.

Have you used the "7 Channel enhanced" when listening to CD's???


----------



## jdeanmc (Aug 26, 2008)

salvasol said:


> If I understand correctly what the manual said, as longs as the AVR decodes the audio (bitstreamed audio) it will apply this setting...except on "Pure Direct" I assume.
> 
> Have you used the "7 Channel enhanced" when listening to CD's???


Not since changing this dynamic range deal.I have tried about all of the sound fields and 7 channel enhanced,I liked 2 channel stereo and straight before,now that ive changed this ill have to retry all the sound fields.
i am blown away with the difference this has made(at least with directv music channels)havent tried any cd's yet.I havent been this excited since i added subs/purchased this receiver new:jump:


----------



## jdeanmc (Aug 26, 2008)

What am i doing wrong here...
I set the treble and bass to 0,then ran ypao,set,then press and held on of the preset buttons until i saw "memory pos 1 saved"the loaded that, so that i could always go back to "flat"mem setting.The next time i powered up receiver after listening for a while i checked treble and bass and they were at +2.5 each(a previous setting)?now i dont know if i truly saved my last ypao run?any ideas?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jdeanmc said:


> The next time i powered up receiver after listening for a while i checked treble and bass and they were at +2.5 each(a previous setting)?now i dont know if i truly saved my last ypao run?any ideas?


Same thing happened to me ...I think is YPAO applying that 2.5db boost to bass and treble, if you don't want it, just set them to '0.0" and save it in the memory (Do not run YPAO again) :yes:


----------



## jdeanmc (Aug 26, 2008)

Could you answer me this?
I have fronts set to small,i Hsu vtf mk3 ho sub that handles 15-45 hz and a Hsu MbM12 that handles from 45 to 80 hz(the receiver xover setting)
The receiver has "bass and treble"AND SWFR level AND lfe level.how do all these play together?
Im trying to get the subs eq'ed to blend with the mains but im confused about setting the level with the swfr level and/or the lfe level?


----------



## gtvben (Jan 8, 2009)

Always run Yamaha amps on max dynamic range, this is a selection for limiting dynamic range - used for the Japanese market where volumes have to be limited in apartment living....


----------

